# Someone tell me about a 2002 RG1625 Super Junior?



## Hoosier

I am going to buy one of these from an original owner and want to know if there are any known issues that I should look for. This unit has about 200 hours on it. I know there are always belt, clutch and bearings that can be worn, but is there a way to evaluate it without taking it apart?

Also, what should I expect to pay for teeth on a unit like this.

I like it over the Vermeer 252's I have looked at that have the tricycle design because this is less likely to flip over. I plan on using this for 30" to 40" stumps that are low cut, I rarely even see much larger around here and hope this 25hp motor will cut the nut so to speak.


----------



## gr8scott72

Hoosier said:


> I am going to buy one of these from an original owner and want to know if there are any known issues that I should look for. This unit has about 200 hours on it. I know there are always belt, clutch and bearings that can be worn, but is there a way to evaluate it without taking it apart?
> 
> Also, what should I expect to pay for teeth on a unit like this.
> 
> I like it over the Vermeer 252's I have looked at that have the tricycle design because this is less likely to flip over. I plan on using this for 30" to 40" stumps that are low cut, I rarely even see much larger around here and hope this 25hp motor will cut the nut so to speak.



That's the machine I started out with. I just sold mine with a brand new 27 hp kholer, greenteeth, new belts, new pullies, new battery, new cutter wheel bearings, dual wheels, several new hyd. hoses, one new hyd. cylinder and probably several other things I'm forgeting for $7,201 on eBay. I was lied to when I bought it. (Harv's Sales in Detroit. Look up my thread on that if you want to read all about it.) Basically it was a rental unit with just over 1,000 hours on it that he repainted and said it was "like new, under 100 hours".

If it was properly opperated then you are probably at least 500 hours away from needing major bearing work. ie: the cutter wheel pillow block bearings and the king pin and king pin bearings. The poly cog belt is $150 - $200 and if it goes, you should also replace the pullies as wear on the pullies makes the teeth sharp. (Learned that the hard way.)

Teeth: I like the greenteeth. Just go to their site to see prices. You will want the 700 series.


----------



## Hoosier

Thanks Scott.

Should I go for the tap-n-turn or the regular? 
Deep or standard? 
Will I need holders?

And lastly, how long would these last... I know thats a subjective question but should I order 3 sets or do they last longer than what I am used to on my Alpine? (I never leave the house without sharp teeth in the toolbox.)

Sorry for the barrage of questions,but I am trying to get this ready to work ASAP.

EDIT: It looks like I need to buy the kit to get the holders?

Wheel Width-1"
Teeth & Pockets - 18
Recommended Setup - 6 angled and 3 straight each side
Tooth Style - RED
Bolt Size - SB-212

JUST TAP THE TOOTH, TURN IT, AND TAP IT BACK IN! A 5 SECOND TOOL CHANGE IN THE FIELD! 

THE NEW LOPRO POCKET FEATURES POCKETS YOU CAN USE ON BOTH SIDES OF THE WHEEL SO NOW YOU CAN CUT YOUR SHELF INVENTORY IN HALF! WE HAVE INCREASED THE CLEARANCE BETWEEN THE STUMP AND THE POCKET BY 50% ASSURING LONGER LIFE OF THE POCKETS. 

ADDITIONALLY WE HAVE INCREASED THE POCKET'S BASE TO BETTER DISTRIBUTE THE TORQUE WHICH EMINATES FROM THE NEW SMARTBOLT'S ANGLED SHOULDER INTO THE WHEEL.

THE NEW SMART BOLT ALSO HAS A SMOOTH SHANK TO MINIMIZE WHEEL WEAR AND A SLOT ON THE END FOR QUICK EXTRACTION OF A BROKEN BOLT.


----------



## gr8scott72

Hoosier said:


> Thanks Scott.
> 
> Should I go for the tap-n-turn or the regular?
> Deep or standard?
> Will I need holders?
> 
> And lastly, how long would these last... I know thats a subjective question but should I order 3 sets or do they last longer than what I am used to on my Alpine? (I never leave the house without sharp teeth in the toolbox.)
> 
> Sorry for the barrage of questions,but I am trying to get this ready to work ASAP.
> 
> EDIT: It looks like I need to buy the kit to get the holders?
> 
> Wheel Width-1"
> Teeth & Pockets - 18
> Recommended Setup - 6 angled and 3 straight each side
> Tooth Style - RED
> Bolt Size - SB-212
> 
> JUST TAP THE TOOTH, TURN IT, AND TAP IT BACK IN! A 5 SECOND TOOL CHANGE IN THE FIELD!
> 
> THE NEW LOPRO POCKET FEATURES POCKETS YOU CAN USE ON BOTH SIDES OF THE WHEEL SO NOW YOU CAN CUT YOUR SHELF INVENTORY IN HALF! WE HAVE INCREASED THE CLEARANCE BETWEEN THE STUMP AND THE POCKET BY 50% ASSURING LONGER LIFE OF THE POCKETS.
> 
> ADDITIONALLY WE HAVE INCREASED THE POCKET'S BASE TO BETTER DISTRIBUTE THE TORQUE WHICH EMINATES FROM THE NEW SMARTBOLT'S ANGLED SHOULDER INTO THE WHEEL.
> 
> THE NEW SMART BOLT ALSO HAS A SMOOTH SHANK TO MINIMIZE WHEEL WEAR AND A SLOT ON THE END FOR QUICK EXTRACTION OF A BROKEN BOLT.



Low pro and deep dish.

Here's one more mod to the 1625 you should do, helps on those bright, sunny days:


----------



## Hoosier

Thanks Scott,

Now I need to get a trailer for it. If I had the implement trailer I would not need plates and I would also save money on road tax. The trailers I have are used for other things. Do you run plates on your trailer?


----------



## B-Edwards

One thing to think about is with a machine as the one pictured you will be in the dust (breathing it) . I would consider a remote control machine as I have already been through this stage . The time you save on your health and teeth is well worth the extra cost if you plan on grinding alot.I like to say (it's like taking a plane or walking, you get there either way .Just depends on how fast you want to be there.) Scott, what machine did you get after the one you pictured?


----------



## Mowingman

I have a 1625 super Jr. that is 3 years old. It has been very dependable. I think you will find it is a little small for those size stumps you mentioned. However, it will do the job, just take a little longer to get it done.
It was my only machine till this year. I have done stumps up to 6' diameter with it. Now that I have a bigger machine, I try not to use the 1625 on stumps larger than 24" - 30". The effeciency goes down on larger stumps. All in all, it has been a moneymaker for me. I just use the standard Rayo Super Tooth setup on mine.
Jeff


----------



## gr8scott72

B-Edwards said:


> One thing to think about is with a machine as the one pictured you will be in the dust (breathing it) . I would consider a remote control machine as I have already been through this stage . The time you save on your health and teeth is well worth the extra cost if you plan on grinding alot.I like to say (it's like taking a plane or walking, you get there either way .Just depends on how fast you want to be there.) Scott, what machine did you get after the one you pictured?



One with a remote and a little more power:


----------



## gr8scott72

Hoosier said:


> Thanks Scott,
> 
> Now I need to get a trailer for it. If I had the implement trailer I would not need plates and I would also save money on road tax. The trailers I have are used for other things. Do you run plates on your trailer?



I just renewed the plates on my 5x12 utility trailer (yearly) and it was about $30 iirc. The small trailer that the Rayco was on was even less than that.


----------



## gr8scott72

Mowingman said:


> I have a 1625 super Jr. that is 3 years old. It has been very dependable. I think you will find it is a little small for those size stumps you mentioned. However, it will do the job, just take a little longer to get it done.
> It was my only machine till this year. I have done stumps up to 6' diameter with it. Now that I have a bigger machine, I try not to use the 1625 on stumps larger than 24" - 30". The effeciency goes down on larger stumps. All in all, it has been a moneymaker for me. I just use the standard Rayo Super Tooth setup on mine.
> Jeff



The Rayco was ok but I've yet to come across a stump that I couldn't get my Carlton to that I thought that I could get my old Rayco to. It's a bigger machine sure, but it is just so versitle and getting thru a gate is even easier with the Carlton that it was with the Rayco. Just press a button on the remote and the tracks squeeze in.


----------



## B-Edwards

Dont ya love that TRX7015?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## gr8scott72

B-Edwards said:


> Dont ya love that TRX7015?:biggrinbounce2:



I am so in love with it that the wife is jealous.

And now that this rain has finally stopped I can put it back to work.


----------



## Hoosier

Well, a larger stumper would be great, but I really cant be spending the bigger money to get the bigger machine. I currently use my Alpine to do up to 24" and to be honest I would rather spend more time running a slower 1625 than sweating my arse off doing it the current way. I guess I have more time than money so I would be OK with a slower machine so long as it "can" do the job and not kill me to run it.


The Alpine rocks, but on a 90 degree day, well, lets just say that kinda sucks. I am going to regulate it to hillsides and hard to get at stumps (and shrub root balls)


Does anyone know what the rules are in Indiana and utility trailers thats are part of the implement? I want to build something to avoid getting plates all together.

Thanks gang.


----------



## gr8scott72

Hoosier said:


> Well, a larger stumper would be great, but I really cant be spending the bigger money to get the bigger machine. I currently use my Alpine to do up to 24" and to be honest I would rather spend more time running a slower 1625 than sweating my arse off doing it the current way. I guess I have more time than money so I would be OK with a slower machine so long as it "can" do the job and not kill me to run it.
> 
> 
> The Alpine rocks, but on a 90 degree day, well, lets just say that kinda sucks. I am going to regulate it to hillsides and hard to get at stumps (and shrub root balls)
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the rules are in Indiana and utility trailers thats are part of the implement? I want to build something to avoid getting plates all together.
> 
> Thanks gang.



I can't recomend a small self-propelled grinder to anyone that has to do this full time using it as their main machine. I have not even ONCE missed my Rayco. If you're grinding full time, you need a diesel powered grinder. Period.


----------



## Bigstumps

200 hours are pretty low - machine shouldn't need anything. I'd check the air filter, safety element, and inside the intake hose - make sure no dirt has gotten in the engine.

I had one for years - it will make you money. If will frustrate you on those 40 inch stumps.

What are you paying for it? I think there are some really good deals out there right now on used equipment - if these storms come those good deals will be gone!!


----------



## Hoosier

Well, I got it. The owner adds a second hour meter to the clutch circuit so he can track cut time and drive times separate, I think I like that idea.

It really is a clean machine, I can tell he really did not use it much since he had 3 other machines! He has a RG85 that is just huge and a 665B, and still had a Carlton 7500, so this lil thing was the backyard backup plan.

Pics to follow.

I also picked up a set of demo outboard wheels cheap!


----------



## gr8scott72

Hoosier said:


> Well, I got it. The owner adds a second hour meter to the clutch circuit so he can track cut time and drive times separate, I think I like that idea.
> 
> It really is a clean machine, I can tell he really did not use it much since he had 3 other machines! He has a RG85 that is just huge and a 665B, and still had a Carlton 7500, so this lil thing was the backyard backup plan.
> 
> Pics to follow.
> 
> I also picked up a set of demo outboard wheels cheap!



I hope it serves you well for what you want. I'm glad you got the dual wheels. MUCH better with them.

What you going to do for teeth?


----------



## Bigstumps

Hoosier said:


> Well, I got it. The owner adds a second hour meter to the clutch circuit so he can track cut time and drive times separate, I think I like that idea.



I never even thought of that - good idea!!!


----------



## Hoosier

Teeth... Well, he was really proud of Greenteeth, but this unit has bad teeth on it and they are older pocket greenteeth and I will need to do a total replacement and I am sitting here trying to decide if I should spend the cash upfront on a new machine setup or just get some teeth from Ebay for $10 each and be done with it.


Opinions from the gallery?


----------



## Hoosier

Also, I think I want to change the hour meter on the clutch, (It is getting condensation in it) but I want to go with a digital if possible. Has anyone here used a digital hour meter?


----------



## gr8scott72

Hoosier said:


> Teeth... Well, he was really proud of Greenteeth, but this unit has bad teeth on it and they are older pocket greenteeth and I will need to do a total replacement and I am sitting here trying to decide if I should spend the cash upfront on a new machine setup or just get some teeth from Ebay for $10 each and be done with it.
> 
> 
> Opinions from the gallery?




You already know my opinion. Get the new Greenteeth.


----------



## arbor pro

scott,

I've been thinking about selling my '04 sc252 and older 665a tow behind to get a tracked machine like your 7015. My 665a really blows through the stumps but, it can't get in the tight spots my 252 will go. But then, my 252 takes 3 times as long as the 665 to grind a stump. I am hoping that the 7015 will be the best of both worlds although I am a bit concerned about the weight of the machine on nice lawns and in soft areas. How does the 7015 compare on lawns to the smaller self-propelled machines? Does it cause more damage?

How much will a used 7015 run me with say 1000 hours and in good shape? I think I can get around $12K for my two machines. Just trying to decide if I can justify the extra $10-15k to go to the tracked machine or if I should stay with the setup I've got.

Two more questions - what is the weight of your machine and can it be trailered safely with the tracks retracted to 36"? I would want to haul it next to my mini skid on a car trailer...


----------



## gr8scott72

arbor pro said:


> scott,
> 
> I've been thinking about selling my '04 sc252 and older 665a tow behind to get a tracked machine like your 7015. My 665a really blows through the stumps but, it can't get in the tight spots my 252 will go. But then, my 252 takes 3 times as long as the 665 to grind a stump. I am hoping that the 7015 will be the best of both worlds although I am a bit concerned about the weight of the machine on nice lawns and in soft areas. How does the 7015 compare on lawns to the smaller self-propelled machines? Does it cause more damage?



The tracks really displace the weight of the big machine quite well. (Ground pressure of only 1.5 PSI)

It doesn't seem to do any worse on lawn except for 2 situations. If I turn it too sharp it will cut the grass up which can be solved by either making wide turns, forward and back, or by laying a sheet of plywood down to make the turn on. 

If the ground is REALLY wet it will leave indentions but so would the Rayco on really wet ground. If I have a spot that can't be torn up and is really wet, I'll put some plywood down.

I've found that most places I really don't need plywood and I'm down to only carrying 3 half sheets on plywood with me. I did a beautiful yard recently only a day and a half after a rain. It was one stump beside the house in the front yard by the gate and 5 more in the back. I only left one SMALL cut in the grass and didn't use any plywood.



arbor pro said:


> How much will a used 7015 run me with say 1000 hours and in good shape? I think I can get around $12K for my two machines. Just trying to decide if I can justify the extra $10-15k to go to the tracked machine or if I should stay with the setup I've got.



I paid $29,500 for mine. It's a 2006 model and only had 160 hours on it. It was basically brand new without the brand new price. ($46,000) They seem to be plentiful in that price range. I was even talking with the Carlton factory and they were trying to sell me a 2006 with just under 300 hours on it for like $34,000. I guess if you were to find one with close to 1,000 hours you should be able to get it for what you get from your 2 grinders. I do think it's worth some extra to have the 7015. I would scream if I had to grind another stump with the Rayco 1625 that was larger than 3'.



arbor pro said:


> Two more questions - what is the weight of your machine and can it be trailered safely with the tracks retracted to 36"? I would want to haul it next to my mini skid on a car trailer...



Carlton says the tracked 7015 is 4300 lbs although I've never weighed it for myself. I keep wanting to go to a truck stop and put it (and my trailer) on the scale and find out.

I don't know about hauling it with the trackes retracted. I chain mine down with the D rings that are on the side of the tracks. I wouldn't want to do it that way if they were retracted as I think that would put alot of strain on the system. The guy I got the machine tied it down with large nylon ratchet straps. I did it that way for awhile but the chains are so much easier. I even had four small chain sections welded right to the frame of my trailer to make it even easier.


----------



## arbor pro

Thanks for the info. I guess I just need to start looking and if/when the right deal on the right machine comes along, jump on it and then sell my machines.

I think my budget would likely be around $20K for a machine (intending to get around $12k for my machines so $8k out of pocket). If you ever notice a good deal on a 7015tx in that range, maybe you could send me a pm...? I'm also shopping for a brush chipper so a lot rides on how much I end up spending on that either this fall or next spring. The chipper is first priority - the grinder second. 

On a seperate note, I'm trying to find someone in MI to look at a bandit chipper for me - maybe I should call Harv's Sales up and see if 'ole harv can go take a look for me...  

Thanks again for all your posts about your blue ox. You ought to get a commission from carlton for all your rave reviews of the machine! But then again, a good machine aught to make it's owner eager to boast about it.


----------



## gr8scott72

arbor pro said:


> Thanks for the info. I guess I just need to start looking and if/when the right deal on the right machine comes along, jump on it and then sell my machines.
> 
> I think my budget would likely be around $20K for a machine (intending to get around $12k for my machines so $8k out of pocket). If you ever notice a good deal on a 7015tx in that range, maybe you could send me a pm...? I'm also shopping for a brush chipper so a lot rides on how much I end up spending on that either this fall or next spring. The chipper is first priority - the grinder second.
> 
> On a seperate note, I'm trying to find someone in MI to look at a bandit chipper for me - maybe I should call Harv's Sales up and see if 'ole harv can go take a look for me...
> 
> Thanks again for all your posts about your blue ox. You ought to get a commission from carlton for all your rave reviews of the machine! But then again, a good machine aught to make it's owner eager to boast about it.




I actually did demo the Vermeer 60tx before I bought the Carlton. Did NOT like it at all. In fact, the machine broke during the demo with only 8 hours on the meter.


----------



## arbor pro

I presume you haven't operated a tow-behind - only the 1625 jr and your 7015tx? My other concern, besides wear on lawns, is chip containment and whether the tracked machine will require more disbursement of chips vs the tow behind. My 665 piles the chips up very neatly under the huge undercarriage (45 cu ft I believe). I think the carlton 7015tx has a capacity of around 25cu ft. So, I presume I would just have to drive up and over the chips or use the cutter head to move them away from my drive path when the pile gets big or move to a new location - which of course would mean more cleanup. How do you do the big stumps when the chip pile gets big and where chip containment is a concern (ie - landscaping requires piling the chips on only one side of the stump)?


----------



## gr8scott72

arbor pro said:


> I presume you haven't operated a tow-behind - only the 1625 jr and your 7015tx? My other concern, besides wear on lawns, is chip containment and whether the tracked machine will require more disbursement of chips vs the tow behind. My 665 piles the chips up very neatly under the huge undercarriage (45 cu ft I believe). I think the carlton 7015tx has a capacity of around 25cu ft. So, I presume I would just have to drive up and over the chips or use the cutter head to move them away from my drive path when the pile gets big or move to a new location - which of course would mean more cleanup. How do you do the big stumps when the chip pile gets big and where chip containment is a concern (ie - landscaping requires piling the chips on only one side of the stump)?



I can see your concern but nobody around here cares.

On the big stumps I usually just keep moving forward and climb over the chip pile. The only down side to this is that as you climb the chip pile, the cutter head doesn't always reach as far into the ground as you need as the nose of the grinder is pointed up. I'm going to start carrying some kind of post (6x6?) and put it down before I start on the big stumps so that when I've climbed up the pile some the machine will still be level and allow me to dig further down.

On large blow-overs, I have to reposition and get it from a couple of angles.

I just looked both of them up and this was another reason I bought the Carlton instead of the Vermeer. The Vermeer's capacity is only 23 cu ft while the Carlton's is 38 cu ft. That's almost double.


----------



## arbor pro

can you explain why the containment on the carlton is higher than that of the vermeer? Is the carlton higher centered or is it because it's wider when the tracks are widened out?


----------



## gr8scott72

arbor pro said:


> can you explain why the containment on the carlton is higher than that of the vermeer? Is the carlton higher centered or is it because it's wider when the tracks are widened out?



I guess just from the way they are made. 

Vermeer:






Carlton:





The Vermeer seems to have "shorter tracks" making the whole undercarage sit lower plus the deck that the cutter swivels on seems to be lower although the engine sits lower on the carlton.


----------



## Mowingman

Arbor Pro,
What size chipper are you looking for? The ranch I am clearing land for has a very low hour, 9" Vermeer chipper for sale. It is a 99 model, has a Cummins diesel, and only has 300Hrs. on it from around the ranch.. It is almost like new. I think it could be bought for around $8500 - $9000. Located 30 miles north of Dallas.
PM me if you have any interest.
Jeff


----------



## arbor pro

Thanks jeff. The 9" vermeer sounds like a nice machine but I'm leaning more towards a 12" machine at this point. My preferences (somewhat in order) are Bandit 200+, 250 or 1290 drum, Morbark 12, 13 or 2070, or Vermeer 1000, 1400 or 1500.

Lots of machines out there - just trying to find a good deal on a used one that has been well cared-for.

I appreciate the lead. Thanks again.


----------



## Stumper Guy

*Rayco 1625*

They had a Nation wide recal on the hydraualic ground drive motor a 4 years ago on eaton motors due to the brake failing in the motor and as I understand things are in a second recall for the same Issue.


----------



## Hoosier

Stumper Guy said:


> They had a Nation wide recal on the hydraualic ground drive motor a 4 years ago on eaton motors due to the brake failing in the motor and as I understand things are in a second recall for the same Issue.



I will check on that! Thanks.


----------



## niarmsports

I'm running yellow jackets on my 1625 and have been happy. Patience is def a MUST but this machine will do anything, just takes longer. Thinking about upgrading to a 29hp EFI. Any other upgrades avail?


----------

